

University finds free online classes don't hurt enrollment - hypersoar
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/02/university-finds-free-online-classes-dont-sap-enrollment.ars

======
axiom
Well of course. The vast majority of students are there to get the piece of
paper that they can then staple to their resume. You don't get that by
auditing open course ware.

~~~
pgbovine
yup, i hope this encourages other universities to invest in opening up their
resources too. it doesn't at all dilute their 'brand', and it helps spread
free education to people across the world who can't afford to attend in person

~~~
jrockway
What about people that can afford to attend, already know the material, but
need a piece of paper?

~~~
kylemathews
There's a few "competency-based" universities that don't test you on your
ability to sit in a classroom for four years but instead test your actually
competencies in the field. Western Governors University is the one I'm most
familiar with. There are many people who've been working in a field for some
time that can get a bachelors degree in less than a year by just taking the
required tests.

------
psawaya
I thought the standard argument was that online courseware doesn't reduce
class enrollment, but attendance. Not that either is a good reason to stop
putting course materials and lectures online.

~~~
dagw
Is reducing attendance really a problem for Universities though? Universities
get paid by enrolment, not attendance. I don't know if there is any drawback
for individual lecturers if attendance to their lectures drop, but if there is
then online material is the perfect incentive they need to up their game.

~~~
psawaya
I'd say it would be a problem if half the class just doesn't show up, figuring
they can just watch the lecture online later. Some professors think this will
make undergrads lazy about showing up to class, and more likely to fall
behind.

~~~
dagw
How is that really different from half the class not showing up, figuring they
can just read the lecture notes and text book later? If it makes the students
lazy and they fall behind and fail, then those students have learned a
valuable lesson for next time they take that class.

